# Report on my new CW9



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I bought a Kahr CW9 to carry because my XD9 service is too heavy for me. So it took it out for it's 200 round break in that Kahr recommends. I put 190 WWB, 20 Blazer Brass and 20 Hydra Shock through it. Perfect performance. No failures at all. I have read a few bad reviews about this gun but I have read some really good ones too. It carries very nice using a Desantis Dual duty holster with the thumb strap cut off. The gun shoots real nice. It is very light compared to my XD9 so of course there was a bit more kick, but totally controllable. I shot a couple mags through my XD too to get a side by side comparison. The XD was easier to reacquire the target due to the heavier weight bringing it back down. It is an accurate shooter too. At 10-20 feet it went where I aimed. My only complaint was having to load a 7 rd and two 8 rd mags over and over to get through my break in period. Ouch. Over all, I really like this gun and would recommend it to any one looking for something smaller and lighter than the XD line. Do not get me wrong, I love my XD. I will carry it sometimes. But this will be my primary carry gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well glad to hear you are pleased with your new Kahr. Nothing wrong with having a couple of different carry guns heck I got four. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the report! Hopefully if I move to Arizona I will try to carry my XD9 service. How big of a guy are you? Is it hard to conceal, or was it just the weight that you had an issue with? I haven't heard anything bad about the CW9 yet.

-Jeff-


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy to see that you like the CW9. I had an XD9 SC, which was too heavy for carry, so I traded it for the CW9. I love the CW, since it is a dream to carry in an IWB Don Hume holster. It shoots where it's aimed, and I have not had one problem with it.

But I really missed my XD, so I got an XD40 SC for those times when weight is not an issue, like in the woods, or traveling in open carry states. It is an awesome gun and I will never trade or sell it. 

I still lust for the PM9, but I think the size and felt recoil don't justify forsaking the CW9. But then again, the new Kahr P380 looks like a winner. I love my P3AT, but with the new Ruger and now the Kahr, I will have to take a hard look.


----------



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I am 5'9 about 185lbs with the usual spare tire. It was a bit harder to conceal until I did the grip chop so that it is like the sub compact to carry. It conceals well with the shorter grip. The grip is about the same length as the Kahr. But the thickness and the weight of the XD make it more difficult for me. It is like the Kahr isn't even there.


----------

